#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία (κανονισμοί, οδηγίες, αποφάσεις, συστάσεις, γνώμες)

## Xάρης

Οι στόχοι που ορίζονται στις συνθήκες της ΕΕ επιτυγχάνονται μέσω διαφόρων νομοθετικών πράξεων. Μερικές έχουν δεσμευτικό χαρακτήρα, άλλες όχι. Ορισμένες ισχύουν για όλες τις χώρες της ΕΕ, άλλες για μερικές μόνον από αυτές.

*Κανονισμοί*Οι κανονισμοί είναι δεσμευτικές νομοθετικές πράξεις. Η εφαρμογή τους σε όλες τις χώρες μέλη της ΕΕ είναι υποχρεωτική. Για παράδειγμα, όταν η ΕΕ θέλησε να προστατεύσει τις ονομασίες γεωργικών προϊόντων που προέρχονταν από συγκεκριμένες περιοχές, όπως το ζαμπόν Πάρμας, το Συμβούλιο εξέδωσε έναν κανονισμό.*
Οδηγίες*
Οι οδηγίες είναι νομοθετικές πράξεις που ορίζουν έναν στόχο τον οποίο πρέπει να επιτύχουν όλες οι χώρες μέλη της ΕΕ. Ωστόσο, η κάθε χώρα αποφασίζει η ίδια τον τρόπο με τον οποίο θα επιτύχει τον επιδιωκόμενο στόχο. Αυτό συνέβη με την οδηγία περί οργάνωσης του χρόνου εργασίας, η οποία ορίζει ότι οι υπερβολικές υπερωρίες είναι παράνομες. Η οδηγία θεσπίζει ελάχιστες περιόδους ανάπαυσης και τον μέγιστο αριθμό ωρών εργασίας, αλλά εναπόκειται σε κάθε χώρα να εκδώσει τους δικούς της νόμους για την εφαρμογή αυτών των κανόνων.
*
Αποφάσεις*
Οι αποφάσεις είναι δεσμευτικές μόνον γι΄ αυτούς στους οποίους απευθύνονται (π.χ. μια χώρα της ΕΕ ή μια μεμονωμένη εταιρεία) και ισχύουν άμεσα. Για παράδειγμα, όταν η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή εξέδωσε απόφαση που επέβαλε πρόστιμο στη Microsoft για κατάχρηση δεσπόζουσας θέσης στην αγορά , η απόφαση αυτή ίσχυε μόνον για τη Microsoft.
*
Συστάσεις*
Οι συστάσεις δεν είναι δεσμευτικές. Η σύσταση της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής ότι η διάρθρωση των μισθολογίων των εργαζομένων στον χρηματοπιστωτικό τομέα δεν πρέπει να ενθαρρύνει την ανάληψη υπερβολικού κινδύνου, δεν είχε νομικές συνέπειες. Η έκδοση σύστασης δίνει τη δυνατότητα στα θεσμικά όργανα της ΕΕ να γνωστοποιήσουν τις απόψεις τους και να υποδείξουν μια γραμμή δράσης χωρίς όμως να επιβάλουν νομική υποχρέωση στους αποδέκτες της σύστασης.
*
Γνώμες*
Οι γνώμες είναι ένα εργαλείο που επιτρέπει στα θεσμικά όργανα να εκφράζουν μια άποψη με μη δεσμευτικό τρόπο, δηλαδή χωρίς να επιβάλλουν νομικές υποχρεώσεις στους αποδέκτες. Οι γνώμες δεν είναι δεσμευτικές. Εκδίδονται από τα κύρια θεσμικά όργανα της ΕΕ (την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, το Συμβούλιο, το Κοινοβούλιο), την Επιτροπή των Περιφερειών και την Ευρωπαϊκή Οικονομική και Κοινωνική Επιτροπή. Κατά την κατάρτιση των νόμων, οι επιτροπές διατυπώνουν τη γνώμη τους με βάση τη συγκεκριμένη οπτική γωνία περιφερειακών, οικονομικών ή κοινωνικών παραγόντων. Για παράδειγμα, η Επιτροπή των Περιφερειών εξέδωσεγνώμη σχετικά με το πώς μπορούν να συμβάλουν οι περιφέρειες στους ενεργειακούς στόχους της ΕΕ

*Πηγή:* Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση

----------

